# Formater Ibook G4 (lecteur dvd HS & mot de passe perdu)



## stilone (29 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne suis pas un expert en mac, le problème concerne un Ibook G4. 
Situation :
- N'ayant plus utilisé depuis des années, j'ai oublié le mot de passe.
- Et le lecteur dvd est HS (le cd ne rentre qu'à moitié dedans comme s'il y avait un cd... bien sur rien est détecté par la machine).
- J'ai pourtant le dvd d'origine.

Le but recherché :
- Formater pour pouvoir utiliser la machine.

Quel est la meilleure solution d'après vous :
- l'image de mon dvd sur une Clé Usb déjà testé impossible de booter dessus.


En remerciant de l'aide de chacun d'entre vous.


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mai 2012)

stilone a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je ne suis pas un expert en mac, le problème concerne un Ibook G4.
> Situation :
> ...


Faudrait se procurer un lecteur/graveur externe avec connectique FireWire

Ce n'est que que depuis SL et les machines à processeur Intel que l'ont peut booter sur USB


----------



## stilone (30 Mai 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.
Pour l'instant j'ai deux solutions que je n'ai pas encore testé et je ne suis pas sûr si cela va fonctionner.

- Lecteur dvd externe en USB (certain dise que cela fonctionne)
- Lecteur dvd externe en firewire (plus difficile à trouver...)
- Par le biais d'un autre Mac et d'un câble Firewire, via l'utilitaire de disque ? Est-ce possible ?

Du coup, je teste et je vous tiens au courant si je parviens à mon bonheur.


----------



## esv^^ (30 Mai 2012)

Oui, en mode Target! C'est expliqué ici:http://etienne-infos.e-monsite.com/pages/informatique/page.html


----------



## stilone (8 Juin 2012)

J'ai résolue mon problème.
J'ai opté la solution : Par le biais d'un autre Mac et d'un câble Firewire, via l'utilitaire de disque.

Merci à vous et notamment pour lien cela m'a été d'une grande utilité.

Bonne journée à tous.

Ps : je ne sais si c'est à moi de notifié que c'est résolue :s


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2012)

stilone a dit:


> Ps : je ne sais si c'est à moi de notifié que c'est résolue :s


En principe c'est à toi de le faire (en passant par le menu "_Outils de la discussion_").


----------



## stilone (15 Juin 2012)

Merci je saurais la prochaine fois... ^_^


----------

